# Guess what I got today! (Alpine Magnum)



## Hoosier (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice... I bought it new, and must say that the quality is outstanding. Fit and finish were second to none. I have worked in a fab shop in the past and really can appreciate the work that has gone into this.

I took out a row of shrub stumps today, obliterated them without breaking to much of a sweat. I played around on a larger stump this evening and must say this is going to be fun. I got the SOLO 694 head, that rocks,I want one with a bar and chain!


----------



## Ekka (Jul 5, 2007)

What did that set you back and what's a Solo saw? How big etc??


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 6, 2007)

Solo is a German saw brand, hers a link.
http://www.solousa.com/store/flypage/chain_saws/694-28_chain_saw.html

The machine with that head costs about $800 US less than the same unit with a big husky head. You can also get it with a Stihl concrete saw head.

So as mine is equipped it was about $3600 and 88lbs.


----------



## Steadfast (Jul 6, 2007)

*I have two of these now.*

I too own one of these stump grinders. Actually, I just purchased my second one. They really are great. I noticed in your pic that you do not have the spike on the bottom of the foot. I find having the spike fitted on the bottom of the foot really helps while working the machine. I like to try to stand up while using the machine, ranther than leaning too much forward. I adjust the position of the foot to allow for maximum comfort. Both of my machines have the Stihl Concrete saw head. The power is amazing. The stumps are simply ripped appart. I do however, change and sharpen the teeth fairly often. Just like a chainsaw, a sharp chain/sharp teeth kick butt. 
One tip I have for saving the sharpness of the teeth is, to cut the middle of the stumps first and then the outer edges. This will postpone you from hitting rocks and ultimatly dulling the teeth. I also have a time saver, for large stumps that were left a little taller than normal, I like to use the alpine to score arroung the base of the stump to remove any dirt and bark, then I simply cut it real low with a chainsaw, this technique will save you time, money, clean up as wel as chainsaw chains!
:chainsawguy:


----------



## John464 (Jul 6, 2007)

I cant believe something that small can actually take out a stump bigger than bush in a reasonable amout of time. Seems there are a few on here that have them and must be for some reason. I don't see why you wouldn't want atleast a 35hp self propelled diesel. I have never seen one of these in action, but could of used them on about 2-3 jobs in the past year that I couldn't get to. However, those 2-3 stump jobs came no where near $3600 so I dont forsee myself buying one of those. Still would like to see one in action someday!


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 6, 2007)

John, Here is a video on youtube, it is not me, but this guy runs it well. Look at the time it took him start to finish.

Hey Steadfast.... I put the spike on this am before I left the house, did ten stumps, all smaller and all for free. At least the family is out of the way.

But thanks for the tip on squaring the trunk for the ALAP cutting with the saw first, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## John464 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoosier said:


> John, Here is a video on youtube, it is not me, but this guy runs it well. Look at the time it took him start to finish.



I dont see the link?


----------



## Ekka (Jul 6, 2007)

Mate, you forgot the video link!


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 7, 2007)

Hoosier said:


> John, Here is a video on youtube, it is not me, but this guy runs it well. Look at the time it took him start to finish.
> 
> Hey Steadfast.... I put the spike on this am before I left the house, did ten stumps, all smaller and all for free. At least the family is out of the way.
> 
> But thanks for the tip on squaring the trunk for the ALAP cutting with the saw first, that makes perfect sense.



still waiting for the link


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry, I was in a hurry I guess.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD9urOi4oJc


----------



## rbtree (Jul 7, 2007)

John464 said:


> I cant believe something that small can actually take out a stump bigger than bush in a reasonable amout of time. Seems there are a few on here that have them and must be for some reason. I don't see why you wouldn't want atleast a 35hp self propelled diesel. I have never seen one of these in action, but could of used them on about 2-3 jobs in the past year that I couldn't get to. However, those 2-3 stump jobs came no where near $3600 so I dont forsee myself buying one of those. Still would like to see one in action someday!



Reason, it goes where no other machine can....any slope anywhere...And, when sharp, will cut very fast.

I like mine, but, as I've said, It is impossible to use without ruining the teeth in short order in rocky ground. To avoid this disaster, one must painstaking dig around the stump, removing as many rocks as possible, then watch like a hawk for the inevitable rocks embedded in the stump. The teeth dull much more easily than any other teeth. It only takes one errant swipe to break the carbide cutter clean off. 


I also like the spike, as it holds the leg in place better.

I paid about $4000 total for mine, plus another 6 set of teeth...already gone through 5 sets of 8....
I'ts already paid for itself...and only a few of the stumps could have been done with a portable machine...But, because it dulls easily, I still send most stump work to my various subs. I now shoot for close to $200 per hour with it.


----------



## John464 (Jul 7, 2007)

RB,

couldnt you have gotten a self propelled to that job in the picture? and done that stump with a lot less effort, quicker and not having to worry about ruining teeth ever so easily? Looks like plenty of space for a 36" wide machine. I mean how many jobs do we actually see per year that these tools are the only grinder that can get the stump out? $4,000 is a lot to spend to be able to do only a few extra jobs than you normally can do with a regular stump grinder.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 7, 2007)

As fast as this can reposition and cut you can do a mid sized stump as fast or faster than a smaller tow behind unit. And FWI, they offer softer teeth for rocky terrain that handle abuse better without dulling as fast or chipping. I did 4 stumps the size in the pic, and about 11 shrub stumps into obliteration and am thinking about sharpening my teeth Sunday. So all in all not to bad. Did I mention that I keep this in the back of my truck while towing other equipment? I can tow a mower or small backhoe or my chipper and be able to do a job in one stop, if I had to tow I would be screwed, and if I try a tiller style on any slope at all I am working much harder than I would with this one. The hardest part about this thing is lifting it in and out of my tall bed.

But I am not here to sell it, as far as I am concerned I hope to never see one of these around here


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 7, 2007)

i must say, i was verry impressed by the guys verry verry dull stihl in the vidieo. if he is going to make a vidieo, why not start with a sharp saw.

i was slightly impressed by the alpine magnum. for the price of one of them, why not buy a small vermeer grinder and do it right


----------



## dshackle3 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think that he ground the stump quicker than he cut it. Dull saw


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 8, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> i was slightly impressed by the alpine magnum. for the price of one of them, why not buy a small vermeer grinder and do it right




Ehh? I didn't see a vermeer in this price point that could come close to this price point or ability? I saw some of those rental / tiller style manual push me things, no thanks.

Anyway, the less these populate the better off for me.


----------



## rbtree (Jul 8, 2007)

You guys oughta read my last post. I stated that I just got the machine, did do a few stumps that could have been done with a normal portable.........I will continue to do so.

Hoosier, perhaps your ground isn't as rocky as ours......Even the rock teeth dull and chip badly and easily. The only difference is the rake angle, not the hardness of the carbide----I think. I'm going to talk to Keith to see if there's anything that could be done to improve the durability of the teeth.

But, on a reasonable size stump, as Hoosier said, if the teeth are sharp (the normal teeth which have a sharper rake angle than the rock teeth), the AM is very fast cutting, and could well be faster than a 25 horse 252 or Rayco,. 

On a typical stump in our rocky soil, I spend might 25 minutes digging and 15 minutes grinding. With a 252 sized machine, it would be more like 10 minutes of digging, 15 minutes grinding, and 15 minutes load/unload.

My main business is tree work, not stumps. I got the AM to be able to do stumps that no one else can do...My 3 stumper subs are now referring jobs to me, as are a couple of tree services. I don't use the AM much, but am told by Keith of AM that there are a bunch of users that keep busy with the machine and make a boatload of $ with it.


Yes, those ~13 hp small do it yourself grinders are worthless compared to an AM. Won't work on steep slopes, relatively bulky,less rpm, so less grinding speed.....My unit has plenty of power, so I'm going to keep the 9 hp 3120 stock. I doubt my 13 hp modded 3120 would be any faster....for one thing, its muffler wouldn't fit...and would be obnoxiously loud. The 4800 rpm AM has so much wheel speed and inertia that it allows throttle blipping...don't have to run it at continuous full throttle.


----------



## Steadfast (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoosier said:


> Anyway, the less these populate the better off for me.





I absolutely agree with you Hoosier.

Steadfast


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 12, 2007)

John464 said:


> I cant believe something that small can actually take out a stump bigger than bush in a reasonable amout of time. Seems there are a few on here that have them and must be for some reason. I don't see why you wouldn't want atleast a 35hp self propelled diesel. I have never seen one of these in action, but could of used them on about 2-3 jobs in the past year that I couldn't get to. However, those 2-3 stump jobs came no where near $3600 so I dont forsee myself buying one of those. Still would like to see one in action someday!



One thing that people dont get with so much equipment is that we all work with different clients in different environments and different backgrounds. 

Any piece of equipment is infinately valuable or worthless depending on whether it can be used in your work.

An SC252 or rg1625 I could have used less than a half dozen times in the last 6 years. anything bigger would be totally unusable. If you gave me the choice between and brand new 18 inch chipper and a 6 inch I would go for the 6 inch because the 18 would just loose me money. Yet the 42 inch bar on my 088 isnt big enough to get through the trunk of some trees I have done if cutting from both sides. A bucket truck would be worth nothing to me. But I wouldnt sell my chainsaw winches for anything. I have had to use a helicopter to remove stumps! This probably doesnt make sense to you but you havent worked in my town.

I have a simular unit, actually the original that the alpine magnum was copied and upgraded from. Its a Stumpmaster and its fantastic, they are cheaper than AM, teeth are cheap, it takes a minute to change heads on the job. I just mounts on the drawbar of my chipper so my truck looses no space and everything can be done in one trip. I love it, and it makes me over $100 per hour with ease, wouldnt buy a bigger grinder! Everyones different, and everywhere is different!


----------



## superior72 (Jul 12, 2007)

TimberMcPherson said:


> One thing that people dont get with so much equipment is that we all work with different clients in different environments and different backgrounds.
> 
> Any piece of equipment is infinately valuable or worthless depending on whether it can be used in your work.
> 
> ...



I agree, where i live i use nothing but the AM to remove stumps and i would not even consider buying a larger machine. A local dealer tried to demo a rayco 1625 JR for me and we did the same size stumps and i had mine almost finished and he was just getting his off the trailer! All i do is stumps and my machine makes me at least $150 per hour. It is so versatile and easy to use i would use no other. And people also like the light weight no marking aspect, also the go anywhere ease.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jul 22, 2007)

how do you move these things? pack them around I guess....very interested in getting a grinder....these are obviously very light...perfect for a one man show...powered by a saw head....can anyone fit on? ie my stihl 066?


----------



## rbtree (Jul 22, 2007)

At 88 pounds, the AM is carryable. You can also roll it (even under power if desired, just blip the throttle) across lawns or even hardscape if, say, the teeth are already a tad dull, and there's no worry of making them worse. 

The current power heads that work are the TS760 Stihl cutoff saw, a Solo model, and the Husky 3120.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jul 22, 2007)

neighborstree said:


> . if he is going to make a vidieo, why not start with a sharp saw.



Why even waste almost a minute of my time cutting the stump off? start w/ the stump at ground level and save youself the embarasment of using a dull chain.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 23, 2007)

I would not have that ridiculous thing on my truck.


----------



## Plyscamp (Jul 23, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss. I own 3 Alpines and have access to 3 more. I would not show up for a stump job without one. The Alpines see more run time than the SC252's or the SC505.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 23, 2007)

Plyscamp said:


> Ignorance is bliss. I own 3 Alpines and have access to 3 more. I would not show up for a stump job without one. The Alpines see more run time than the SC252's or the SC505.





Guess I would have to try one to see what you like about that thing or maybe 
I have ran more conventional grinders too long.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 24, 2007)

mckeetree said:


> I would not have that ridiculous thing on my truck.




Thats okay, youd probably struggle to make a living in my town.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 24, 2007)

1I'dJak said:


> how do you move these things? pack them around I guess....very interested in getting a grinder....these are obviously very light...perfect for a one man show...powered by a saw head....can anyone fit on? ie my stihl 066?



Husky 3120 fits with little modification, but I believe any other saws require alot of mods to work. And for this kind of grinder, hp counts.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 24, 2007)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Thats okay, youd probably struggle to make a living in my town.



Yea, that's O.K., I have a feeling you would go flat ass broke in my town.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Do they supply the solo power head???*



Hoosier said:


> Solo is a German saw brand, hers a link.
> http://www.solousa.com/store/flypage/chain_saws/694-28_chain_saw.html
> 
> The machine with that head costs about $800 US less than the same unit with a big husky head. You can also get it with a Stihl concrete saw head.
> ...



or did you get it separate!! and put it on yourself????

I already have a 90cc dolmar that looks just like the SOLO?????? wonder if it would fit??????


----------



## upandcommer (Jul 25, 2007)

the 90 cc dolmar is actually the same saw it is made for dolmar my solo so get cracking you already have the powerhead to drive it.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 25, 2007)

*There is a little problem of about 1.67 hp delta*



upandcommer said:


> the 90 cc dolmar is actually the same saw it is made for dolmar my solo so get cracking you already have the powerhead to drive it.



The only difference I see is the *Dolmar* is advertised as less HP,,,even though both saws are the some exact displacement,,90cc??? The Solo is rated @ 6.54 *HP* and the Dolmar is rated @ 4.9 *BHP * note that the *Solo *is rated in HP and the Dolmar is Rated in BHP,,,,, isnt there a difference??? and what's the reason for doing that :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 25, 2007)

Well I got so curious I tried an AM today. Guy that works at Estes chemical let me try it out. All I got to say is whatever "town" you live in that you got to use that dang thing you need to move out of ASAP.


----------



## sperho (Jul 25, 2007)

mckeetree said:


> I would not have that ridiculous thing on my truck.





TimberMcPherson said:


> Thats okay, youd probably struggle to make a living in my town.



Now aren't you glad that there is more than one town to live in so you both don't starve?  

For godssake, what may fly in one place won't fly in another, right? Be glad or we'd all be starving and I don't mean just tree workers...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Bump!!!!!*



RiverRat2 said:


> The only difference I see is the *Dolmar* is advertised as less HP,,,even though both saws are the some exact displacement,,90cc??? The Solo is rated @ 6.54 *HP* and the Dolmar is rated @ 4.9 *BHP * note that the *Solo *is rated in HP and the Dolmar is Rated in BHP,,,,, isnt there a difference??? and what's the reason for doing that :monkey: :monkey:



any one out there??????


----------



## scouse (Jul 26, 2007)

mckeetree said:


> Well I got so curious I tried an AM today. Guy that works at Estes chemical let me try it out. All I got to say is whatever "town" you live in that you got to use that dang thing you need to move out of ASAP.



I reckon at least 50% of the UK is that "town"


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 26, 2007)

sperho said:


> Now aren't you glad that there is more than one town to live in so you both don't starve?
> 
> For godssake, what may fly in one place won't fly in another, right? Be glad or we'd all be starving and I don't mean just tree workers...



That makes sense. I am too quick to spout out my opinions but after I actually used one of those little deals ( A.M. ) for about ten minutes I was even more opinionated and ended up saying more about it. Sorry if it offended anyone.


----------



## abbeystump (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Stumpmaster 1 and at the same weight 40KG as the Alpine they have there purpose. Ideal for Landscapers or Tree Workers who don't have a stump Grinder.(easier than digging out small stumps) As I have a couple of stump grinders ,it is rarly used....$3600 aust and $1700 aust Stil TS 760 motor (as seen in Arbor Age )


----------



## brncreeper (Oct 1, 2007)

I was debating about getting the AM because I already had the 3120. I ended up getting this Dosko 357 used for $600. I had to put new bearings and Rayco carbides on it. I also made a tow bar so there’s nothing to load prior to moving it. I bought it to clear the stumps on my own property, but all the jobs on the side have made it pay for itself 4 times over. It gets down in the dirt a good 8 inches, I didn’t see the AM getting in the dirt much.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 1, 2007)

mckee, the AM will grind stumps that no other grinder can do, on hills, up rockeries, when there's no gate access, or stairs.......

It works real well, and grinds fast, IF you keep it sharp, which means avoid rocks as much as possible, as it dulls easily.

I only use mine now and then, prefer to sub out most stumps that can be done with conventional machines.


----------



## Hoosier (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, this thread is still alive ? LOL....

I just dropped in to see if anyone has a good pic of the AM with the wheel kit as I want to make my own.

I see there is a similar unit here with a wheel kit, that gives me some ideas so that's cool. If anyone has the AM wheel kit post a pic of it mounted.


I also want to report how the last few months have gone for me and my alpine, so far so good. It is work, mostly lifting it up into the truck, mine is kinda tall being a flat bed dump. And running it ain't for a puss, they make out like it is so easy a girl can run it, but I feel otherwise. If you don't pay attention or are a little tired and have the cutters to low on the side of the stump it can and does shoot off into the air and try to find a new home, so you gota man handle it a bit.


But I have had my share of work. For the trees that I actually take down this thing is invaluable. I take out pines and ornamental with trunks under 12" diameter mostly, (I use a pole saw and don't climb or bucket) and I can get those stumps gone in well under 10 minutes... And I remove shrub rows and grind out the stumps instead of digging or pulling, each one a those is literally 2 to 3 minutes. So for me to take out the stump remains for a row of large 20 year old Junipers or Globe Arborvitae is a breeze, even if they are between the sidewalk and the house or on a hill. Don't get me started on hills... This thing can and does kick your ass on a steep hill, but I rarely work for under $100 per hour now even doing shrub work...


If my teeth are dull it is more work, but in the shrub game I am mostly grinding it into the dirt anyway, and I do get down 8" to totally obliterate the smaller stumps for replanting. A larger tree, say 15" will just be below grade about 8".

In my opinion you should not buy one of these things, unless you live 100 miles away from Indy...


----------



## juststumps (Oct 5, 2007)

what is the depth of grinding with this unit ?????

are you just grinding down to below the soil line ???

a lot of jobs i do ,, people want to re-plant another tree in th same spot......

if your just going down enough to plant grass,,, won't work for me !!!!

when i grind,, stumps gone,,,not just gnawed off at the top !!!

i could of use'd one of those on a few job,,, but for $4,000,,, i can buy a lot of shovels n pick axes...


----------



## Plyscamp (Oct 6, 2007)

We dig planting holes for Landscapers all the time. I did 12 planting holes today for 15 Gallon Palm trees in under 2 hours. The holes were approximatly 24" X 24" X 18" deep. Soil was solid clay and decomposed granite with baseball size rocks. Put on dull teeth and never broke or chipped a tooth.

On boxed trees we dig a 36" X 36" X 24" deep holes.


----------



## abbeystump (Oct 6, 2007)

Like the SM1 you could have a piece of square tube welded onto your lower handle ,then the wheel setup slides over the square tube and can be removed while grinding....


Hoosier said:


> Wow, this thread is still alive ? LOL....
> 
> I just dropped in to see if anyone has a good pic of the AM with the wheel kit as I want to make my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoosier (Oct 7, 2007)

abbeystump said:


> Like the SM1 you could have a piece of square tube welded onto your lower handle ,then the wheel setup slides over the square tube and can be removed while grinding....





Good Advice, I think I will look into that, I may be able to make a "Clamp on" fixture for that 6" post that sticks out... I have an aluminum leg and I dont wana weld on it for my first attempt.

I will post pics when I do it.


----------



## abbeystump (Oct 16, 2007)

here another one..


----------



## Hoosier (Oct 17, 2007)

abbeystump said:


> here another one..




HEy, that head looks different than mine? Those teeth are longer and the wheel looks like it may be different too. Where do you get teeth? Do you still get them from AM?


----------



## abbeystump (Oct 17, 2007)

Given the Alpine comes from USA teeth are not cheap. The teeth look the same as the local (Australian) stumpmaster teeth so he maybe converted the head.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 24, 2007)

My stumpmaster does have the depth gauges like yours, but its great that you can change the whole cutting wheel in under a minute (keeping a spare wheel of sharp teeth makes life easier).

They can be a handful to use, my old unit needs new av mounts on the powerhead but they are over $200 here (insane) so am currently wearing heavy gloves to keep the vibes down. my advice is to avoid grinding downhill, its a killer.


----------

